# Clydie x looking at to buy



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Here is the horse i'm looking at buy he is 13ys old i checked my self 16.3hh
Clydesdale cross stock horse a dream to riding smooth long gaits could do well in dressage what do you think i'm leaseing him for two week here are some pic of his first anyone on him for an age and i had only just met him and here he is calm as a sleeping baby he is a real darl.

he needs to stick on weight and have his hoofs done but other wise a safe sound horse.


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Either that horse isn't 16.3 (we have a couple of 16.2 thoroughbreds on the farm and their withers are higher than my head at 5'5") or that guy is EXTREMELY tall, lol! Beautiful horse no matter how tall he is.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

he's 6.7f so very tall lol the horse is massive I can hop on but with a lot of grunting


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

and i'm 180cm lol


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Holy cow! He's tall! LOL! (the guy)


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

yer but i'm his daughter and at 13 i'm 180cm so pretty family lol
thats why we want a 16.3hh horse lol my horses are 14.1hh and 15.2hh and they are the perfect size for me lol


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I like how he looks, he is sturdy without being bulky and seems to have good confo (though it's hard to tell). Is that you riding him?

Oh, and IMHO, he doesn't need weight so much as some muscle. Especially in his butt.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Musle and weight I'll some more pics yes that me riding him i like that about him too


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you sure he isn't 15'3hh? I really like him. He would definitely be a horse I would look at for myself. I really like how he's put together. What do you want to do with him? are they asking a lot for him?


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

I want to use him as a family horse for trails pc bla bla no not much because he has lost a lot of weight 1500 bucks


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

yep I have a 15.3 hh mare he is a lot taller they had him measered


----------



## Gillian (Aug 2, 2008)

Cute horse! I really like him, but I do agree, I have a hard time believing he's 16.3. My horse is 16hh and looks bigger than this horse does. Maybe measure him again?


----------



## Plains Drifter (Aug 4, 2009)

Gillian said:


> Cute horse! I really like him, but I do agree, I have a hard time believing he's 16.3. My horse is 16hh and looks bigger than this horse does. Maybe measure him again?


She said she's 180cm which is appx 5'9". No wonder she's looking at a 16.3 horse.


----------



## Snowkicker (Dec 23, 2009)

He is thin. Did the owner know why he is losing weight. If he has a heavy parasite load, a tooth issue, or has not been fed properly that will make him more quite in the saddle. I wonder what he is going to be like when you get weight back on him and he's feeling good. You might see a temperament change and he might be a lot more horse. I would at least want to assess why he is thin, maybe have your vet check him.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

He doesnt look like hes part Clydesdale at all, except for the slight feathering. I have a 17.something horse and I had to jump up to see over his back. I needed a stool to actually get to his spine. I'm about 5'5 or so. He really dosent look almost 17 hands too me.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

he has been measured and he has lost weight due to being moved six time in the last year and not being fed supplements.

I'm sure though when your not looking up at him he does look shorter because he has really thick legs i'm sure and i mean 16 hands and 3cm soz we didn't measure him in inches sorry i forgot to add that.

anyway he had bright eyes and had a gallop he has plenty of energy but just needs to stick on weight.


----------



## redheeler (Dec 29, 2009)

Is he a really a clyde x stockhorse or actually a Waler?


----------



## equine fanatic99 (Oct 1, 2009)

hes beautiful!!!!! Well, I have a Clyde x (her name is Ruffles, you can look in my horses) and although she has Clyde looks (lol, shes got a bit of a beard, its hillarious!!) she has a really nice temp


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

He's very cute, but I'd do vet check for sure. He looks thin so you really want to know whether it's just 6 moves or something really serious there. I hardly believe that not feeding the supplements will make the horse that thin.


----------



## sillybunny11486 (Oct 2, 2009)

> I hardly believe that not feeding the supplements will make the horse that thin.


Thats what I was thinking. Feeding supplements wont effect his weight too much. Its more about the amount/quality of feed.


----------



## thunderhooves (Aug 9, 2009)

why has he been moved 6 times? Even that may be an indicator of somthing. My horse doesnt get fed supplements either, and he is not stick thin. Just to be safe, have your vet check him.


----------



## EveningShadows (May 18, 2009)

He's cute, but like others said, he's thin. As long as there's nothing medical there then putting weight back on him shouldn't be too difficult. I'm having a REALLY hard time believing he's 16.something hh though...I know you're tall, and even if the man standing there is taller than average, I'm looking at how your leg sits on him. You've got short-ish stirups on him and your ankle is nearly at his belly. His legs don't look long enough to compensate that. I myself have a 40" leg and I wrap clear around most of my mares...but my Clyde cross is only 2 1/2 and she already fills my leg and she's only 15.3hh. 

Did you tape his height or stick it? Either way I think it's a little off...even next to the fence you have in the pictures, he just doesn't look to be as tall as you're saying. We had a rescue from the racetracks a couple years back, was a solid 16hh, and me standing 5'9 as well could barely see over her back. I'd get him properly measured before buying him for his size. Maybe the vet could do it when you have him out to check on the weight thing?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

sillybunny11486 said:


> Thats what I was thinking. Feeding supplements wont effect his weight too much. *Its more about the amount/quality of feed.*


Absolutely. My horses were on unlimited hay in old barn and had lots of stress before they moved and still they were FAT (up to the point we thought paint is pregnant  ). 

The problem with any too thin horse or horse who suddenly dropped lots of weight (considering diet is good and enough food) I'm always afraid of is cancer. Not something you want to find out.


----------



## mom2pride (May 5, 2009)

He's really cute...thin yes, but he does have a shiney coat, bright eyes, and if he has energy, he may just need a good teeth floating. A vet check will rule out anything serious. 

Maybe the moving was rotating pastures? I know the place I pasture boarded at prior to moving to AZ this fall had like 6 pastures that they rotated; granted these were all on their property, but some people have them spread out, and have to actually haul their horses...not that uncommon. One of the camps I worked at did this in the summer months with some of the horses that weren't being ridden during a particular week.


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

Looks guys I don't know why but he does look short in the pics but he is massive i can't look over his back the fences are very big too I don't need to be told i needed a boost to get up and i can hope on my 15.3hh mare bareback and she measured porperly.

Any way i looked back i got confused he is 16hh


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

He was moved six time because they moved house six time due to work I'm getting the vet out and the farriar


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Are you going to buy him?! He's super cute! He does look to be about 16hh. My clyde cross is almost 17hh and looks ALOT bigger than him even with my 6foot tall hubby riding her!


----------



## my2geldings (Feb 18, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> Are you going to buy him?! He's super cute! He does look to be about 16hh. My clyde cross is almost 17hh and looks ALOT bigger than him even with my 6foot tall hubby riding her!


And might I add, I am her number 1 fan


----------



## angelsgrace (Apr 30, 2009)

yes if the trail goes well.
I intend to buy him I think he is skinny because ofthe moving there are no sign of worms i checked his teeth they wee in need a file but not to bad his hoofs are the thing that has me worryed they are very over grown hopefuly he doesn't need shoes i don't have the money. bu if he need s them we'll get him shod I intend to feed him when we get him what should i feed him I've only ever fed my pony and 15.2hh mare and they were fine just needing to be hot feed to keep up with their work not fattaning.



I know you can't ride a horse a day after worming but after that can you work them? i've never had the problem.


----------

